# Dust Deputy with bigger bucket



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

I love those sweet little things, I have one before my festool vac…. cough don't ever have to buy a bag! Also one in front of a ridgid shop vac.


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Westerndf, thanks for the tip, the Lowes can might work well for my DC upgrade.

Charlie, did you post your separator as a project or blog? I would like the gory details.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

One comment about using storage totes as dust bins. A LOT of storage totes on the market have vent holes by the handles to prevent moisture buildup in humid environments when you store say Grandmas tablecloth in the attic… This would obviously cause trouble with dust collection… Make sure you either get non vented totes, or you seal the holes with something like RTV sealant…


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

thanks Chuck, got it.


----------



## westerndf (Nov 8, 2009)

The nice thing about this DD is I got it for a gift so I'm not really out anything. Plus it gives me a scale to build a larger one. Also the bucket came from Lowes and there are no holes on the lip. It has a great seal.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Westerndf;

You have a great idea and hope you don't mind some of us copying it. I wish the hose that comes with the DD was about 12" longer.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

